
Insomnia associated with increased risk of heart attack and stroke - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11837.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.escardio.org/The-ESC/Press-Office/Press-
releases...](https://www.escardio.org/The-ESC/Press-Office/Press-
releases/insomnia-associated-with-increased-risk-of-heart-attack-and-stroke)

with author credit (Sophia Antipolis) stripped out.

------
manojr
Research paper:
[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2047487317702043](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2047487317702043)

